# Ganymede and Callisto



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

I have two wonderful kitties, Ganymede and Callisto, both named after the moons of Jupiter (I am kind of a nerd, forgive me). 

Callisto is my first born, and my first cat ever. My mom is allergic to cats so I never had any growing up, although we had our fair share of dogs. I used to call myself a dog person, but now I am definitely a cat AND dog person! She won my heart. She is basically the perfect cat - affectionate, very low-maintenance, has never been sick a day in her life, and very clean. However, she is pretty skittish and absolutely hates one of my dogs, to the point where she will not come upstairs (my basement is blocked off with a baby gate for her) unless my one dog is in his kennel. The minute that kennel door closes, she's upstairs. It goes without saying that he is kenneled when I am not at home, and also at night because Callisto sleeps on me/in between my legs every single night and has since she was a kitten.









Ganymede is my problem child. I have literally spent more money on him than Callisto and both of my dogs combined. He is a gorgeous cat with lots of personality - he plays fetch, he comes when called better than my dogs do, he is very bold and is not afraid of anything, and is very talkative. However, he has had a lot of medical issues. I'm pretty sure he came from a hoarder and I think that might be cause for some of his problems. He had very bad yeast infections in both ears as a kitten which was finally cured by putting him on a grain free food. He has feline herpes, which is pretty well managed now but used to be troublesome with sneezing and eye infections. He has had two urinary tract infections, both with crystals, one of which resulted in a blockage. Since then he has been put on an all canned diet and seems to be doing fine except he is extremely picky! He only will eat a few kinds of grain-free canned food, and he rarely finishes his meals. I tell him almost every day if he wasn't so pretty I probably would find him a new home - totally joking of course! 










Both of my cats have their own picture-a-day blog pages. If you want to see more pictures click the following links!
Ganymede
Callisto


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww I love them, and I particularly love Ganymede's bow-tie!! Gorgeous kitties!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

A couple of lovely cats and two great pages of photos. Their faces are so expressive that I've linked this post to another in cat chat. Love the pic of Ganymede when he's angry at you. He's just had a bath???


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

jusjim said:


> A couple of lovely cats and two great pages of photos. Their faces are so expressive that I've linked this post to another in cat chat. Love the pic of Ganymede when he's angry at you. He's just had a bath???


Thanks! It was my New Year's Resolution to take photos of them (and my dogs) every day. It's pretty rewarding when I get some good shots!

Yes, Ganymede recently had a bath (his second this year). He tends to poop on himself on occasion, which is disgusting, but he's pretty easy to bathe. I still don't know how he does it! He only stays mad at me for a short time though.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

minikin44 said:


> Aww I love them, and I particularly love Ganymede's bow-tie!! Gorgeous kitties!


Thank you! I do too, he is pretty handsome!


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

They're adorable! I love bow ties on cats haha. Ganymede has such unique colors, too!


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! Is Callisto part munchkin? I noticed he has tiny little legs? I've always loved the munchkin cats. Ganymede's face is just the cutest!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

Luvmyfurbabies said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!! Is Callisto part munchkin? I noticed he has tiny little legs? I've always loved the munchkin cats. Ganymede's face is just the cutest!



I like to say Ganymede is a perma-kitten, haha. His face literally has not changed since he was a baby...I love it!

I have no idea what Callisto is. Her legs are fairly normal sized, they just must look short in photos. When I got her at the shelter they just labeled her "torti/tabby" but I have had vets tell me she might have Siamese in her, otherwise totally unknown!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> Ganymede is my problem child.


There's always one, isn't there...my problem child is more about behavior than medical reasons though. 

They're just beautiful - and I love their names.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

spirite said:


> There's always one, isn't there...my problem child is more about behavior than medical reasons though.
> 
> They're just beautiful - and I love their names.


Thank you! 

I will admit, I was kind of disappointed in getting a cat with so many medical issues after having Callisto, who like I mentioned before is basically perfect in every way. I bet there are a lot of other people who would have just returned him to the shelter and not tried to work through it. I am so glad I did, he is a very special boy with a fantastic personality!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I have tremendous respect and admiration for all of you who are so committed to taking care of your kitties - and sometimes someone else's kitties too. Some cats really just luck out.


----------

